# Montie Design AR-Rest Review



## cruzthepug (Mar 16, 2008)

Montie Design sent me one of their new AR-Rest to try out. First thoughts out of the package were that it appears well-engineered and built. Very easy to assemble and set-up and feels very sturdy. The legs have an aggressive tread pattern on the bottom to keep from slipping and the rest also comes with some slip on rubber feet to use if shooting off a smooth surface. One of the three rubber feet would not stay on and kept falling off, it is like the slit was just too big. I'm sure it wouldn't be a problem and would be an easy fix with a piece of tape and I'm sure if you asked, Montie would send you another one.










I had loaded several different loads to test in my AR (1:7 twist) and my last trip to the range would be the perfect opportunity to try the AR-Rest. Like I said earlier setup is a breeze and using a bag for the rear felt like a pretty good setup to test the different loads. I also brought along my AR (1:9 twist) and my CZ 527 7.62×39 carbine just because I love shooting this little gun. The plan was not only to test the rest while trying the loads but to compare the rest against a stud mount bi-pod and a Grip Pod.




























I started out with my little carbine first, put about 20 rounds down range to get "warmed up" and to double-check the zero. Then took a 5 shot group from 100yds off the bi-pod mounted to the swivel stud.










Then a 5 shot group using the AR-Rest.










The rest works. It provides a good solid base to shoot from. Between the three rifles I put about 250 rounds down range. I guess I didn't get any photos of the results of the groups from the AR between the Grip Pod and the AR-Rest but the results were similar. I will say that the Grip Pod has its place in the market but in my opinion it's really not designed for bench shooting. With the legs released from the grip it's not very stable and there is a lot of fore/aft movement.

Video

Other than the issue with the rubber foot falling off there was a couple of other issues I need to mention. After removing the Grip Pod from my AR the tactical rail hand guard was exposed and began to wear the rubber rest area only after a couple of hours of shooting. I'm sure that with a standard hand guard or with rail protectors this would not be an issue, but thought it needed to be mentioned. The other thing is the clearance issue with the 30 round magazine. This rest was designed a bit taller to accommodate the bigger mag but the range where I was shooting the target area is up-hill. If you are level then there is plenty of clearance for the 30 round mag, but the angle I was having to aim the mag would hit the leg and I would have to move slightly to the side.



















Overall, I think the Montie Design AR-Rest would make a great addition to your range bag. Compact, simple easy design, perfect for a day at the range. Montie Design

Link to review on my Blog


----------

